# Solved: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\sptd.sys



## TOYMAN1952

When I try to scan for spyware or virus I get the warning that the program cannot open C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\sptd.sys. Is this normal for this file? Is a virus preventing this file from being scan? My PC is not showing any signs of being infected. Running XP.


----------



## karbo

Do you have Alcohol 120% installed or recently removed it? sptd.sys is a driver for it and is protected.


----------



## perfume

Dear TOYMAN1952,
*NO*.Anti-Virus softwares do scan system32 files and can be removed in "safe mode",where as on-line scanners only detect but cannot remove! Which A-V are you using and most importantly*, did you get a warning like this before? Are the updates of the A-V, o.k*?


----------



## TOYMAN1952

I went to safe mode and when it was loading it said to hit esc if I did not want to load sptd.sys When I did that I can now scan the file for viruses and it was clean.


----------



## perfume

TOYMAN1952,
Congratulations!


----------



## karbo

You never answered my question but I guess it was yes...


----------



## perfume

Dear Karbo,
Has to be. Only He/She was shy about mentioning "alcohol" and that too 120% proof!LOL


----------



## TOYMAN1952

karbo said:


> Do you have Alcohol 120% installed or recently removed it? sptd.sys is a driver for it and is protected.


No. I had installed StarBurn a tool for grabbing, burning and mastering CD, DVD, from http://www.giveawayoftheday.com/ and I think it might have been from that software.


----------



## karbo

Well, it's pretty close. Alcohol 120% is a burning software also. I knew it had something to do with a burning software driver. So, I wouldn't be concerned.


----------

